# woodworking projects



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lots of folks on here are knife builders. I will throw a curve ball and post some of my woodworking projects. I build strictly from reclaimed wood whether it's an old barn, old house, dock, deck, etc. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 22, 2013)

Those are nice. I build deer stands and my own trail cameras been thinking of putting them in here also !


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 22, 2013)

I love the wood work, nice work sir.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 22, 2013)

Good stuff there.  Great job, love it.

John I.


----------



## Foreboy (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice.  I like the table top with the knot hole on the side, Pic #3.


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks guys! I've gradually built up my tool collection and have bettered my skills as I go. You won't find me doing "fine" woodwork because my projects don't always require it. I build rustic, simple yet sturdy, functional furniture folks would want for a cottage beach house.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice - love the rustic work!


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## gritsknives (Jan 22, 2013)

Great looking stuff! Beautiful finishes.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful work, really love the first pic.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice work BH!
I'm big into the "re-cycle" world....waste not, want not.
I used to make furniture out of pallet/crate wood from the old cycle import dealer dumpsters. Back when they used real wood instead of junk. Wasn't uncommon to get purpleheart, teak, rosewood, lig.vitae, orinetal oaks, mahogany, ipe, etc. Beautiful wood already cut to thinner planking with plenty of distress marks for good measure. Also used a lot of it for knife handle material. Still check the oak ones for special figured sections.

Thanks for sharing. That first one looks almost like an old Hatch cover from a ship.


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 23, 2013)

Anvil Head, I agree old pallets used to be great for small woodworking projects. Built in character, good wood species, etc. Now the stuff is brittle, paper thin and smells bad when freshly cut or planed. I'm curious what type of wood they use today. 

That first pic is a writing desk I built and used my brand new Powermatic mortiser for the table top capped ends. What a tool that mortiser is! Probably the favorite in my entire shop.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

wvdawg said:


> Very nice - love the rustic work!




^^^^^ this X2.     Plz keep posting.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2013)

BEEEE-U-TIFUL!!!!!  Keep posting!


----------



## littlewolf (Jan 23, 2013)

Very NICE!! I especially like that green legged table. What kind of wood is the top? And what type of stain did you use?


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 23, 2013)

littlewolf said:


> Very NICE!! I especially like that green legged table. What kind of wood is the top? And what type of stain did you use?



Thanks littlewolf, the green legged entry bench is popular. The top is heart pine from an old peach packing shed south of Perry, GA. It was built back in the early 1920's. It was falling down and I was lucky enough to get my hands on alot of the good wood. I put a cherry stain on it with a Spar Varnish finish on top.


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's a few more recent projects.
1st - a chimney cabinet I built. Replication of a very early 1900's cabinet I once saw
2nd - Some white oak chairs I built for my parents with cherry finish
3rd - a bar I'm in the process of building now for my father in-law. it will house wine and bottles below
4th - a Buffet table I built for our living room
5th - a farm table with old heart pine from a barn near Perry, GA along with 2 x-leg benches.


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice wood work I like to work with wood too just don't seem to have the time these days with other hobbies


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 23, 2013)

That chimney cabinet is gorgeous


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice wood work.

When I pass a old house falling down I think about that old wood and what could be done with it.   Glad to see you taking advantage with your craft.   Well done.  I may just have to make a stop.


----------



## gsu51 (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you selling any of your pieces and do you do commissioned work?


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 23, 2013)

gsu51 said:
			
		

> Are you selling any of your pieces and do you do commissioned work?


I sell most of my pieces. and I occasionally do commissioned work. if you're interested in something specific just PM me.



_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 25, 2013)

The newer pallets are fabbed from greenwood most of the time and cure as they are being used. They tend to use "reject" wood since the pallets are considered consumable. That's why they crack, split and warp. Maybe Scott Davidson aka - Razor Blade, will jump in with better info as he's in the pallet business.


----------



## olcaptain (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 25, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 26, 2013)

Love your work!  The chimney cabinet reminds me of a jelly cabinet.


----------

